# Mini bow 5 gallon good for plants??



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey everyone, I went out and bought an aqueon mini bow 5 gallon tank. Right now the water is settling with the plant substrate in it. I will be adding a java fern, wisteria and a type of sword for plants as well as moss on driftwood later on. 
My question to everyone with one is how do you like it? Do you feel the filter is quiet and good? Is the lighting sufficient for the above plants or should I upgrade them? Overall thoughts on this tank and how you like it or any changes you have made?

My other question is if my tank will properly cycle with the plants without any animals like shrimp or fish? Thanks in advance


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you've kept the original lighting, it should be an incandescent bulb; those things do nothing for plants what-so ever. I recommend getting a CFL (compact fluorescent light) that screws in to the hood just like the incandescent but find the Kelvin rating around 6,500K; this is the best coloration for plants to grow under. Otherwise your tank should be fine, I don't remember which filter comes with it but I'm not a fan of the filter that comes with the 2.5 and 1 Mini-Bow kits. I replaced mine with these: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+9821&pcatid=9821 MUUUUCH more efficient at everything lol

As for the cycle, depending on where you got the plants from, if they are from another tank then they will have some Beneficial Bacteria on them to get your colony started but you still need an ammonia source to feed your bacteria or they will die; this is where the fish comes in. No worries though, you should be able to add your fish and get the cycle going without harm to your fish; the plants will eat up the ammonia initially so it's actually going to take longer for your tank to cycle but it will happen silently meaning you won't really get any readings or you shouldn't if you have enough plants growing well. Planting a tank to cycle it is called doing a Silent Cycle, because...well it happens slowly and silently which protects your fish lol


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice!! Will go out and replace the bulb.


----------

